# [KERNEL] dmesg nicht ausfuehrlich genug

## raphael24

Hallo,

ich bekomme beim Booten einige Meldungen angezeigt, die in der Ausgabe von "Dmesg" nicht enthalten sind - d.h. ich habe den Eindruck, daß "dmesg" nicht alles anzeigt.

Wie und wo bekomme ich eine ausfuehrlichere Anzeige ?

Unter "/var/log" konnte ich nicht wirklich was finden..

Viele Gruesse und danke im voraus,

Raphael

----------

## mr_neutron

Wahrscheinlich sind das Meldungen von den Init Skripten, die noch vor dem Syslog gestartet werden (fsck, mounten der Dateisysteme, ...).

dmesg liefert nur die Meldungen vom Kernel, da sollten eigentlich keine verloren gehen.

Schau mal in /etc/init.d/syslog (oder syslog-ng, metalog, je nach dem) was bei "depend()" steht. Das sind die Skripte, die auf jeden fall vorher gestartet werden (und die können wiederum von anderen abhängen...)

Wenn du den Befehl ausfindig machen kannst, der die Meldung produziert, kannst du seine Ausgabe auch mit

befehl > /var/log/dateiname 2>&1

in eine datei umleiten lassen (dann siehst du sie allerdings beim booten nicht mehr auf der Konsole).

(EDIT: Klappt natürlich nicht, wenn /var zu dem Zeitpunkt noch nicht gemountet ist)

----------

## dertobi123

 *raphael24 wrote:*   

> Wie und wo bekomme ich eine ausfuehrlichere Anzeige ?
> 
> Unter "/var/log" konnte ich nicht wirklich was finden..

 

Die Frage ist: Was _genau_ willst du finden?

Tobias

----------

## raphael24

Hallo,

ich bekomme immer eine Fehlermeldung bzgl. "fsck"  , oder so aehnlich.

Ich vermute dies hat etwas mti den Partitionen bzw. dem Dateisystem zu tun.

Anscheinend kann dies aber keni schwerer Fehler sein, da auf der rechten Seite ausschliesslich "OK"s zu sehen sind.

Viele Gruesse,

Raphael

----------

## dertobi123

ReiserFS ohne reiserfsprogs installiert zu haben?

Ohne genaue Informationen zu deinem Problem kann dir keiner helfen ...

Tobias

----------

## raphael24

Hallo Tobi,

nein, ich benutze kein "Reiser", ich hab meine Partionen mit "Ext3" formatiert.

Bevor ich auf Gentoo umgestiegen bin, hatte ich mal versucht Freebsd zu installieren - 

dort kam diese Fehlermeldung uebrigens auch - nur dort war es so gewesen, daß der PC beim Booten bei dieser Fehlermeldung einfach aufgehoert hat, weiter zu laden.

Deswegen auch meine urspruengliche Frage - gibt es bei dmesg eine Moeglichkeit, weitere Details zu bekommen - oder kann dies in einem bestimmten Logfile stehen ?

Dieser Fehlermeldung erscheint zwar beim Booten, wird aber bei dr Ausgabe von "Dmesg" nicht aufgefuehrt.

Wenn ich eine Moeglichkeit haette an diese "Fehlermeldung" ranzukommen um sie hier in dieses Forum reinposten zu koennen, waere ich schon einen Schritt weiter.

VIele Gruesse,

Raphael

----------

## raphael24

hi!

sorry, hab zuerst geschrieben und dann gelesen...

-> mr_neutron

Ich werd heute Abend in diesen Log-Files mal nachschauen.

Gruss,

Raphael

----------

## weltraumfahrer

Hallo,

starte einfach nicht per default den X-Server,

dann kannst du mit 'Shift-Bild-Hoch' auf der Konsole nach oben blättern.

Frank

----------

